
#heybulldog Sirius 1 Hits Radio Hacked Today - captaincrunch
https://twitter.com/hashtag/HeyBulldog?src=hash
======
captaincrunch
Confirmed on my Sirius radio - I actually had a hard time getting out of my
car, pretty interesting!

~~~
subie
Whats happening? Is "Hey Bulldog" on repeat?

~~~
captaincrunch
THey're basically cutting off every song with "Hey Bulldog". Its so bad,
they're just letting it happen.

